# What My Future Involves. *



## BlondePrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

My Names Gina I am 16 years old. But unlike other 16 year olds I cry every night because i know that i cannot have children. Also I know egg donation may be the start of my life, depending on if they fix my womb, if they do not fix that my chances of having children with no ovaries and no womb and 0. I just found this site and really wanted someone to talk to but i know where most people on here are going to be older than me, they are probably feeling the same as me [p.s sorry for my spelling average teenagers]. but basically long story short, i went through my menopause at the age of 11, now 16 I am being treated up London hospitals, i got over the fact that I may have to have egg donation, but now I am told my womb has not grown since i was a baby. I've just taken my GCSE's and not done to well but still have got into college with 2 C's, and an ICT pass mertit. I know I am young and some people may not want to take me seriously because I am only 16, but i promise i have a mature head on my shoulders because of what I am going through, and it would be nice maybe to talk to adults that are going through IVF because that's my only hope when i am older. So please get back to me?
<3 Gina <3 xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi gina, im sorry for what you are going through at such a young age. im sure no body will judge you for only being 16 hun, we are all in the same boat and we are here to provide support and a 'shoulder' to cry on if needed. 

sorry i cant offer any advice but just wanted to say hi and welcome to fertility friends, this is a fantastic site and im sure you will be hooked in no time.

love jo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

I'm so sorry to read your story hun, I can't even begin to imagine what you must be feeling right now  although I wasn't much older than you (19) when I was first told that I would probably have problems conceiving and maybe not naturally, so whilst for different reasons than you, I can kinda understand how tough it is when you're young, got your whole life ahead of you but dream of having children and it may not be possible without alot of medical intervention  Most of us may be "oldies" compared to you but I'm sure you'll find lots of support  I understand that you're obviously not ttc (trying to conceive) at the moment but if you have a look at all the different boards on this website and have a little read, it may give you an idea of what IVF and donor eggs etc are all about.

There is a sub-board for ladies with POF (premature ovarian failure) and early menopause so maybe you could chat to some of them...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

I'm afraid I can't offer any wise words as my situation is a bit different from you but I wish you all the luck in the world for when you do want to start a family and for now, good luck with your college studies.

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww Gina...... 

No words of wisdom babe, but just loads of these

        

Everyone here will support you as much as we can.

Take care babe

Bib xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Gina, 

Welcome to FF. This site is fantastic where you will find some amazing people.

Sorry i cant offer advice but just wanted to give you a big  

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Gina
I think that you sound very mature from your message. How awful for you to have to cope with that at your age.  At least with websites like this you can see that you are not alone and you know there are other people who can relate to your feelings though they are hard enough to deal with when  you are older.  The medical advances they make move forward all of the time and lets hope when you do get to an age to want to have children there is even more help for you.  At least you are already getting what sounds like good treatment and advice.  
Take care of yourself, I hope that you have a supportive family around you to help you through this, if you do just be honest with them about how you feel, you might find a counsellor helpful as well?
Big   from me too!
Tiny


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Gina,

My heart aches for you.  We all know the pain and hurt you feel right now.  We all yearn for a baby no matter what our ages are.  Many of us cry ourselves to sleep at night like you do.  But the one thing we have is this site and eachother.  I hope you can find some comfort from coming here and hearing all of the stories.  

I think you are so mature and your parents should be so proud of you.  I know they must be.

I don't have the answers but if you ever want to talk please let me know and I'll be here for you.

Love and best wishes for your future,

Angiexxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi 

I have no advice either because my experience is different, I just wanted to send you a  and welcome you to FF! 

It doesn't matter if you're 16 or 36 hun knowing you aren't going to be able to have children as easily as other people hurts a lot and you've come to the right place for support.  

Take care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello gina and welcome

sorry about your story...life is hard and at 16 must be much harder. you are very brave and have come to the right site for help and advise.its very scary not knowing what the future holds but i beleive that nowadays the docs can do almost anything (omg excuse my spelling im 28 and still cant spell) i found out when i was 21 that i would need ivf at that time of my life me and my bf decided that we wanted to have fun go holidays and life life for a few years. and now 7 years on are undergowing ivf. im not going to lie and say its easy but i truly beleive that finding out while your young gives you years to come to terms with it. go out have fun live your young life and hopefully along the way you will find a partner and you will take the journey together.

any questions or just need to talk feel free to pm me

wish you luck Tracey xxxx keepinghope


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Gina,  

I can only echo all that the others have said. No-one will dismiss you on here due to your age hun. I remember feeling the urges of wanting a child from the same age as you are now. All our various problems, circumstances and journeys vary, but we all have one thing in common, we are joined together as friends in our struggles to achieve the dream of parenthood. You have found the right place here hun. Everyone is very supportive and you will find only sound advice, friendship and a lot of support.
Fertility treatment has come on leaps and bounds in the past few years and by the time that you find your Mr.Right, who knows what they will be able to do! It's such an amazing science and new discoveries are being made all the time. 
As the others have said, I can't pretend to know how you feel as my struggles are different than yours, but I just wanted to say welcome and  

Love Angie xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Gina, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

My heart goes out to you hun.  What a lot you have had to come to terms with when so young. This place ie here to supoprt anyone going through infertility, regardless of your current situation or age. It's a huge thing to deal with when, basically, you're being told you can't do the one thign you're biologically designed to do. 
Things may seem very uncertain and bleak for you now, however I hope that you find, through this site and the support you receive on it, that sometimes even the toughest odds can be overcome by some means.

Do check out the link Minxy has left you on primary ovarian failure. I've also left you a few other links to start you out around the boards.

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Hope you find your way around this site and I look forward to chatting with you in future.

C~x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Hi Gina

i too just wanted to welcome you to FF and think you are very brave and couragoeus to come on here knowing we are all older so i take my hat off to you for being so brave and obvioulsy mature to be able to do such a thing but then you will have to be for dealing with what you already have done xxxxx well done so far for coping in whatever way you have so far and only hope that we here help you through the coming years xxxxx we can also be here for you if you want to sound off about any of life events, hurdles that you may face because i am sure we will all have been there at some point so please do not be a stranger to us now you have taken the plunge we are here to listen to anything at all, we are supportive to all on here whatever their situation xxx

take care and all the best and enjoy being younger than us too xxxxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Gina,

I am afraid i am another without any good advice for you just wanted to offer  's I was only 19 when i joined here and felt very self concious of my age but everyone was very welcoming and i am sure you will find the same.  I'm now 23   and whilst my infertility isnt like yours, my DH had cancer and had major surgery because of it and it means we can only have children through ICSI and it is heartbreaking, so i do empathise with you xxx  Everyone on here understands the emotions you'll be going through.

Am around if you'd like a chat hun xxx



Bekie


----------



## Liz G (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Gina

It's hard enough posting on this site at my age and I am nearly twenty years older than you so well done!! It is so hard when your body lets you down, and makes your dreams so much harder to believe in. It doesn't matter how old you are. I think this site will be a good source of support. But like us all, the best way of coping is to have other things in our lives too - and at 16 the world really is your oyster. What else do you dream about? What else would you like to achieve? Who do you admire? That's not to say give up on your dream of a baby, and at your age with medical technology improving at the rate it does who knows!!! Just have other dreams too - otherwise you will see babies and bumps every where!

Take care

Liz G


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *blondeprincess* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

